# Schwinn wheels ?'s



## dogdart (Oct 12, 2010)

I recently picked up these two Schwinn's , and I'm wondering about the wheels . The DX has a double knurled rear rim with a Morrow hub , I've not yet checked the hub for date , could this be correct for the bike ? the serial # is on BB , and begins w/ G . The girls bike is  a Kaufman's badged bike . The serial # is D24021 , it has drop center wheels , witch appear original ? I have a '49 Panther it has the double knurl rims & I thought the drop centers were used pre war ?


----------



## mruiz (Oct 12, 2010)

The drop centers are on post war bikes as well, I have a 52 Hornet and came with drop centers. Up to what year I am not sure.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 12, 2010)

There are a number of postwar Schwinns, into the early 50s that have drop centers, I believe they tended to use them on sub-badged and lower end bikes, and saved the S-2's for deluxe models and Schwinn badged bikes.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a 1950 straight bar with fenderlight and phantom chainguard that came with chrome dropsides. Someone told me it was a model BA-107?
bri.


----------



## bentpedal (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a 52 "Duplex" badged girls frame. Chrome dropside rims. It has the heavier fork with the truss rod support arms coming off the fork crown, as well as the deluxe chainguard. And surprisingly it has a 54 tooth phantom chainring. Also came with a mens saddle. Judging by the condition of the chrome, the patina and overall condition of the bike when I got it I believe this was the way it was set up from the start. Must of been one athletic girl. It's one of my favorite bikes to ride.


----------

